# JD 316 turns over but won’t spark



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Purchase new to me garden tractor this weekend, used it for a half hour, came back next day to drained battery. Trickle charged it and now it turns over just fine but no power to spark plug. Swapped out coil from donor 300 and no difference. Is there something simple I am missing on this one? I have another 300 with non issues and the only difference i see is a “plunger” that the throttle hits when all the way down on “slow”. No idea if this has any bearing on not allowing power to spark plug?? Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Only things I can think to check is the points which are under a rectangular cover near the carburetor if it's the Onan P series motor. Might look at the safety interlocks. Make sure the hydro lever is in neutral and hitting the contact. PTO switched off, operator presence to seat closing etc.


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Only things I can think to check is the points which are under a rectangular cover near the carburetor if it's the Onan P series motor. Might look at the safety interlocks. Make sure the hydro lever is in neutral and hitting the contact. PTO switched off, operator presence to seat closing etc.


Thanks. I’ll check those out the next chance i get! Greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the "plunger " is the accelerator pump.
Check the fuse(s),and the + wire,to the coil,to make sure it's getting power to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2018)

Single cyl Kohler or Onan twin?? JD used both depending on the year


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.wfmfiles.com/download/manuals/316_318_420_LG_Technical_Manual(TM1590_17May95).pdf
You can download this manual that would cover your JD, some nice schematics to look at and follow too, covers the sensor circuit as well.

You can download the manual or save the web address and view this online.


----------



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Only things I can think to check is the points which are under a rectangular cover near the carburetor if it's the Onan P series motor. Might look at the safety interlocks. Make sure the hydro lever is in neutral and hitting the contact. PTO switched off, operator presence to seat closing etc.



Ha! It was the seat sensor!!!! My 300 doesn’t have one (or it did and was removed when I got it) and when I purchased this 315, they tested it without sitting and the first time i used it i started it without sitting! Something must have been overriding it (which may also have been what was draining the new battery) because the battery now holds a charge and as it cranked right up when I sat in the seat! Thanks for the advice! Nice to have a no cost, simple “fix!” Have a great weekend. I know I will now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

